# "Creating" a joystick "device" in /dev .

## NicZak

After having no luck what-so-ever w/ my usb gamepad I slapped in my old sidewinder gamepad (gameport) into my soundblaster live card.  As I had been screwing with the usb gamepad, one of the suggestions was to rm js* from /dev and make symlinks to the js* in /dev/input.  In short, I just need to know what I should include with the mknod command,  'mknod /dev/js0'  ?  Is it the same as the usb devices where I do 'mknod /dev/js0 c 13 0' etc ..?  Anyone else have this problem?  Thanks -

NicZak

----------

## Syntaxis

Are you using devfs?



If so, I think that /dev/js should just be a symlink to the input device already, in the same way as /dev/mouse.

----------

## NicZak

There is actually nothing listed in /dev/js*, as they were symlinks to /dev/input/js* and were removed when I switched from a usb gamepad -> a gameport gamepad.  Would mknod /dev/js0 c 13 0 work?  Thanks -

NicZak

----------

## Guest

Ok, I cant test my gamepad (Logitech Wingman USB) as I have no game, yet.  But if it might help, there was no /dev/js0 until i did modprobe joydev. Then, it suddenly appeared.

----------

